

How to Lose Your Job on Your Own Time, Thanks To Internet - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/30/business/30digi.html?ex=1356670800&en=61b567579afdf5a9&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
fauigerzigerk
The recommendation at the end, not to tag uploaded pictures with names, is not
going to be effective for much longer. That's my 2008 (or maybe 2010?)
prediction. You will be able to find other photos of people on the internet if
you have one photo of them.

------
jsnx
Now we just need some way to watch the watchers...

